# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the Year for 2013

## OpheliaBlue

*The Challenge:*
This year the theme is visiting a famous landmark on each continent. There will be 7 tasks, each corresponding to a different continent. Your challenge is to complete all 7 tasks before 2014. 


*The Rules:*
You must complete each task in a separate lucid dream; you can't do more than one in the same dream. 


*The Tasks:*
*Rome (Europe)* - Have a "fight to the death" with a DC in the Colosseum. Either with a gladiator, or a vicious animal.

*China (Asia)* - Vandalize the Great Wall of China. Defend yourself against authorities using Kung Fu.

*New York City (North America)* - Transform into King Kong, climb to the top of the Empire State Building, and fight it out with the military.

*Venezuela (South America)* - Float or plunge from the top of Angel Falls (the world's highest waterfall) to the bottom.

*Great Barrier Reef (Australia)* - Hitch a ride on a sea turtle, dolphin, or humpback whale and explore the Great Barrier Reef. Bite a great white shark and don't die. Then return Mel Gibson (jk).

*The Great Pyramid of Giza/Khufu/Cheops (Africa)* - Bring the Great Sphinx to life and fix her nose. Then ride her to the top of The Great Pyramid.

*South Pole (Antarctica)* - Arrive at the South Pole and dig from the center of the Earth all the way through to the North Pole using any means. Describe what you see along the way.


*Good luck:*
Feel free to post any attempts and accomplishments in this thread. Good luck and have fun!


*Spoiler* for _Members who have completed the task_: 




Oreo
PercyLucid

----------


## Burke



----------


## NightSpy2

Wooo! I was up on New Years waiting for it to be posted, but then I realized since I'm in New Zealand it would only be posted the next day.
Now here it is! I can't wait to do this year's TOTY! I wanted to do last year's one, but I didn't really like the theme.  :tongue2: 
Task of the Year 2013, HERE I COME!  :superman:

----------


## Sensei

Pretty exciting. I had originally planned to start these today. I think I will start later though. More practice needed now.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Oh I meant to add that these were basically CanisLucidus's ideas. I only added a tiny bit to them for shits and giggles.

Thanks for the lucidspiration my friend  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> Oh I meant to add that these were basically CanisLucidus's ideas. I only added a tiny bit to them for shits and giggles.
> 
> Thanks for the lucidspiration my friend



Thanks for the credit, my friend, but I think that several of these are *much* improved from my originals!  You especially killed it on the Asia task.   ::D:   Great job as usual.

But perhaps I can't be trusted to give a completely impartial opinion.  So for an unbiased view on these tasks, I've asked a mutual friend of ours for his opinion before he returns to his country of origin later this year:



I'll see you all around the globe!   :Party:

----------


## Raven Knight

I've been looking for some goals to get back into dreaming with... these should work great.   ::content::

----------


## SaxtonHale

The china goal sounds pretty hilarious, I think I'll try that one first once I'm comfortable with stabilization and whatnot  ::D:

----------


## paigeyemps

Yeahh I'm gonna try for China first as well. I'm gonna try to vandal DV members' names if I can remember to  ::D:

----------


## L4xord

This is going to be awesome... I'm a major ancient history and Latin buff so the Rome task is really going to appeal to me, but I have a bit of a fear of killing people in my dream, it makes me cry (literally...).

EDIT: I just realised that quite a few of these tasks will force me to face some of my dream fears:

Europe: Killing a person.
Asia: Getting attacked by sharp pointy knives.
Nth America: Getting shot at by guns.
Sth America: Heights
Australia: Swimming in open oceans.
Africa: Heights
Antarctica: I'd rather not lose my bearings by travelling underground...

----------


## TehDalek

These tasks sound fun! I'll definitely add them to my list of dream goals!

----------


## BossMan

Man I wish I had the skill to do these tasks, they all sound like epic LD's

----------


## Kaenthem

> Man I wish I had the skill to do these tasks, they all sound like epic LD's



Practice! my friend, and You'll get to it.
Great tasks! Rome, here I come  ::flyaway::

----------


## BossMan

> Practice! my friend, and You'll get to it.
> Great tasks! Rome, here I come



For sure, my two biggest inspirations for LD'ing was a chance to visit Ancient Rome & Space the way I imagined it. 

So accomplishing this part of the TOTY would mean a lot to me. I'll definitely practice and hopefully get there before 2014!

----------


## Xanous

I am definitely going to be concentrating on these this year. I can't wait!

----------


## HillHound

This is great incentive for me to continue learning to lucid dream. Thanks!  ::D:

----------


## TehDalek

Well yesterday I tried doing a WILD to complete the Angel Falls one, but I never got into the dream  :Sad:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

:Sad: 

get her next time.. imagine something like a turned on water faucet in your bathroom or kitchen growing into the Angel Falls

----------


## Xanous

I woke up too soon. Roman task failed.  :Sad: 


*Spoiler* for _The Lucid Part_: 




...then I realize that this is just too weird and I become lucid. I laugh at the arm situation but the fact that this is a dream seems impossible at first. All I can think is that I just peed and it all felt so real. I decide not to worry about what that might mean in the waking world. I forget about my arms.

I want out of the house. I turn around and see a full window. I notice this window should be in the girls room not the bathroom. I shrug it off and dive through the glass. The top half of me pushes through fine but I get stuck at the waist. I tell myself the glass is not there and push down from the outside with my hands. I grunt as my waist and legs slowly come free. I come outside and land on my hands. I quickly get up and notice how It seems like dawn or dust but is the light well enough to see fine. (Small victory for an easy exit and light!)

Now I am standing outside. This part of my yard and driveway look normal. I don't focus on it too much but the neighborhood looks about right too. I think how I want to do the Rome TOTY. I need to teleport so first, I try to rip a whole in the fabric of this reality. I reach up in front of myself and make a tearing motion with my hands. I try to imagine the scene ripping like paper and opening into a dark void. I thought I saw something for a second but it was like trying to imagine something while awake. Nothing would happen. I felt really stupid making hand motions in the air so I thought to try something else.

I tried to spin to see if the scene would change. Every thing blurred in motion and then went dark. I fell to my hands and knees. I was not happy but told myself not to worry. Just wait and try to imagine a Roman Colosseum. I waited sightless feeling the ground with my hands, straining to see something.

After a moment, I see I am back in my front yard. There is a large red truck with a camper shell parked on the street. I think of how I used a "vehicle" in the September TOTM to travel. I decide to make this work. I hurry around the side of the truck. I feel rushed as I have no idea how much time I have. I pull on the driver side handle. Unlocked, Yes!

I don't even look at the ignition because I worry that I won't see a key. I reach and expect to feel it there. It is. I start the truck. I focus on the street outside so that I keep focused and don't loose my vision again. I feel around the steering wheel for buttons. I push random ones like in Sept TOTM and say, "Roman Colosseum." I see the buttons light up but nothing happens. I push the gas and expect to see light blur and streak like a Star Trek warp but, to my disappointment, the engine just revs.

I say, "OK,We will do this Back-To-The-Future style." I throw the shifter into drive and punch the gas. I see the street in front of me begin to darken but I just focus on the speedometer. I don't see any numbers but I have and idea of where 88 MPH is. I repeat "Roman Colosseum" over and over as I accelerate. The engine is making a horrible noise like the truck has no muffler. I find it odd but ignore it. As I am waiting to reach speed as the dream fades to black and I wake up.

----------


## Oreo

I have completed the Angel Falls task!  ::D: 

Angel Falls TOTY (January 5, 2013) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## taylord94

Only 7 tasks? You should give 2 objectives to complete in each continent.

----------


## Kruse

Oh man, this may be the year to try at least some of them. I'm a real Rome fanatic too so I might want to try that. The tasks do sound quite complicated though, so we'll see how it goes. If I can do at least one or two of these, I'll be very happy with what I've achieved  :smiley:

----------


## nqwDE

Now that i'm back in the community, i'll surely try these.

----------


## CanisLucidus

Well, at least the TotY is on my mind.  I DEILD'ed into a (modern) sports stadium wearing an ancient Roman boxing glove called a _cestus_.



So apart from the fact that I never made it to the Colosseum and failed to actually beat a dude to death with these (or have an opponent of any kind), I'm glad that my subconscious is at least kinda-sorta on the case.   :smiley: 

The Cestus - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Tasca

I'm going to try Australia first., turning into a giant gorilla is going to be a bit of a challenge so ill start with what I think will be easiest

----------


## Iokheira

These sound like a lot of fun! I think I will try the Antarctica one first. One question: With the Europe task, do I actually need to kill someone or just be prepared to or have the intent to kill someone? In the gladiator fights, people could vote to kill or not kill (of course the gladiator could ignore them, but still)

Gladiator Fights – How Did Gladiator Fights End

----------


## OpheliaBlue

If no one disagrees, then it's perhaps acceptable to not kill or be killed. BUT... someone has to lose an appendage, at the very least.

----------


## Burke

Finished the Africa one with quite a few creative solutions  :smiley: 





> Now I had to undo what I just did. I was a little annoyed at it but hey, I want to get this done! I floated back to the ground and picked up the nose. Even though my arms couldn't reach all the way around it I was still able to somehow lift it. I flew back up to its face and set the nose in place. I then pushed it into the face and the whole thing fit like a key. Apparently this was indeed some sort of key, for the sphinx immediately began to move. Slowly but surely the whole thing stood up, looked around, and gave a long stretch and yawn. It then proceeded to lick itself, damn cat....
> 
> ...The sphinx stuttered on a few steps as blocks fell out from under it but it continued to climb up the top. I pointed the light right at the very peak and, right as we got close to the top, the sphinx jumped again, this time overestimating the height and clearing the entire pyramid. We both fell down for a few hundred feet and when the sphinx finally landed it began to slide down the side of the pyramid. The ride was quite bumpy...



Full DJ Entry

When I arrived the sphinx still had its nose so I had to break it, and then to get the damn thing to move I used a laser pointer  ::lol:: . One down, six to go. I hope the rest are as fun as this one was!

----------


## Wishfulthinker

I have completed the Africa one! At first none of them really interested me that much because over the past two years my teachers has made me hate everything to do with History but hey, only 6 left, might as well give them a go. :')

TofY Part 1 - Africa - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Burke

Finished the South America one and then, after a successful DEILD, also did the Australia one.





> I reached the top and landed on a small, rocky outcropping just alongside the falls. I looked over the edge and started to plan out which route I would take. I looked at the pool below to find a good landing spot, one that would be deep enough but also big enough to hit. I picked a spot in the pool that was darker and looked deeper than the rest. I took a few steps back, took a deep breath, and then leaped off the edge. I curled up into a ball and yelled, "Cannonball!!!" There were a couple seconds of awkwardness as I kept falling after I yelled that. The second I thought, "Hmm, I probably should have hit the wat-" I slammed into the water, right on my butt. That was uncomfortable.







> A couple of them looked up and over at me and began to make their way to the water. It took them a while just to move the 15 feet to the water but once they got in, they zipped right on to me. I grabbed one by its "shoulders" as it came by me and just hung on for the ride. It swam all throughout the reef, from various blue-green coral to pink colored sand at the bottom. There were countless amounts of fish, from rainbow striped to orange clown fish hiding in anemone. I rode around on the turtle for a few minutes but then remembered that I had to bite a great white shark. I looked around and all I could see were gray reef sharks circling down on the floor of the reef. They weren't doing anything interesting and I knew it had to be a great white so I let go of the turtle and headed out to see....
> 
> Sure, I could go up and bite it plain and easy, but what fun would that be? I pictured an orca whale, the only creature I could think of that would hunt sharks, or at least attack them. I felt weird and, when I opened my eyes, I had transformed into an Orca Whale! It felt odd not having arms or anything, and my vision was quite different, given that my eyes were now towards the side of my head, but it was definitely more interesting than being myself and going up and biting a shark. I spotted the great white and headed over to it. I picked up a lot of speed, opened my mouth, and bit right down on its tail, slamming into it with full force. The shark was obviously caught off guard and, being alone, tried its best to right back. I dodged its attempts to bite me back and continued to hit it. After about 30 seconds of me biting him in various places and dodging all its attacks, it swam off into the distance. Take that, Jaws!



Full DJ Entry

I gave biting the great white a bit of a twist, and it was my first time really spending a lot of time underwater so that was fun  :smiley: . 3 down, 4 to go  ::D:

----------


## Raven Knight

01/17/13

I did vandalize the Great Wall of China, but the authorities never showed up... just some Templars.  Does this still count?


*Spoiler* for _Full Dream_: 



*Great Wall Graffiti*
I fly to the moon in my Fire Valkyrie as described in my hypnosis program.  I land and wait for the dream to stabilize before focusing on what I want to do.  I remember I had been planning on doing one of the tasks of the year from DV.  The task, "China (Asia) - Vandalize the Great Wall of China. Defend yourself against authorities using Kung Fu."  I have decided to graffiti the Great Wall of China.  This is the only plan that comes to mind at this time, so I focus on a portal to get to some part of the Great Wall of China.  The portal opens and I go through.  On the other side I find I am standing near the base of the Great Wall.

It is an impressive structure, and there is plenty of room for my graffiti.  So I think about what I want to leave there I decide that since multiple dreamers will be trying to get to the Great Wall, maybe I can leave a message something simple.  I get some spray paint out and create some rather decorative graffiti that reads, "*YOU ARE DREAMING!*"  It takes a surprisingly short time, and I remember the other part of the challenge to fight off the authorities using martial arts.  But no authorities have arrived.  I decide to take some more time to wait for them, so I add another message a short distance along the wall.  This one reads, "*QUESTION REALITY!*" in big block letters.  Where are the authorities?  Isn't someone going to tell me to stop?  Bored, I spray the symbol of the Assassins from Assassin's Creed.

No one comes.  I add the words, "*NOTHING IS TRUE, EVERYTHING IS PERMITTED.*" beside the symbol.  No one comes.  I am now thinking of all the other ways I could be using this lucid dream.  Will this even count without the authorities showing up?  Maybe I should get a phone, call, and report myself  Then I see there is someone watching me!  Yay!  Someone to beat up!  But they don't look like authorities and I don't think they really care that I'm putting graffiti all over the Great Wall of China.  When I get closer I see they are Templars.  Great.  Will it count if I beat up a bunch of Templars using martial arts?  One of them says I have something they want back, and unless I want to lose something I care about I will return it immediately.  I can't remember stealing anything from the Templars, but I want to trigger a fight.  So I tell them to come take it from me.  They attack me.  I find I can fight with the skill of Ziva David off of NCIS, kicking each of their asses as they close in on me to attack.

One of them is shooting at me, but I remember that I am supposed to use only martial arts so I go for cover behind a rock and then suddenly jump from behind it to attack the shooter as he gets closer.  I kick the gun from his hand and then kick him in the groin, which is clearly very painful.  Others are shooting at me, too.  But one of them says no shooting, they might hit the device.  I don't know what device they mean, but it results in them not using their guns any more.  So I kick the rest of their asses in typical Ziva David style, walking away from them as they are on the ground either in pain or unconscious.  I don't think I killed anyone, but that is ok as long as they're hurt  I look back at the graffiti on the Great Wall of China.  Still no authorities have arrived.  Just Templars.  If it counts, great, if not, I'll do it again later.  I wake up.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Nice Raven  ::chuckle:: 

Well the point of the task was get to the wall, vandalize, and use kung fu. I don't care if it was the Chinese police, Templars, or my mom.. as long as you kicked their ass. So it totally counts, good job!

----------


## Xanous

It was another failure but really really close!


*Spoiler* for _Gladiator Rome Task_: 




That was unpleasant so I try something else. I go back to "ooooooohm". It quieting my internal chatter. I begin to visualize my own right hand holding a Gladius. Soon it becomes very vivid. I repeat a sideway slash over and over. Soon it becomes more natural to swing up and down in a tomahawk chopping action. I am in the dark void and I can vividly see the hilt of the sword with a brass ball at the end. It is not shiny and smooth but pock marked and dull from heavy use. I can't see the blade because it is more above my head.



I begin to hear things. A solider shouts something in another language. It sounds like he is gruffly barking orders. Then I hear a pounding noise. It sounds a deep drum beat and people stomping all in unison to my over-head-chopping. Each downward slice is a beat. Boom... Boom... Boom... I remain calm and relax more.

Again I vividly hear the solider shouting orders. I am reminded of soldiers in formation for battle but I think, "No. I am in a Colosseum. I am fighting one man." I think maybe those in charge are just getting things ready and that's who I hear.  

Now, along with the drum beat and foot stopping, I hear a very large crowd get excited and cheer. It sounds like thousands of people.

I don't over think things here but I just expect to see a Colosseum now. I had prepared before hand how I was going to visualize this. I thought of a simple geometric shape as a building block for the dream scene. I visualize this now. It was a simple curved line to form a wall in front of me like a half circle. Like looking across to the other end of a stadium.

images.jpeg

The darkness parts in the middle of my vision like a curtain. My vision is very blurry but I can see enough. The sun is high in mid day. There ground is brown dirt and scattered gravel. Still the crowd is in an uproar. The booming may have stopped I am not sure. I continue my chopping action.

Soon a a figure materializes before me. Still blurry but I see a man that looks a lot like The Prince of Persia.



He wastes no time. He jumps in the air does a downward diagonal slash with his Scimitar. I reflexively put my Gladius up and deftly parry the blow. The impact sends a shock up my arm and startles me. I feel my entire physical body jerk and the scene colapses.

----------


## Xanous

A little inspiration for the Rome task. I watched it on Netflix today. Sometimes it helps.

----------


## Xanous

*SIGH* another Rome failure.

You can check out the full thing in my DJ. Basically, I had a DEILD and went outside. I just couldn't pull off teleporting so I decided to fly there. I used the Robert Waggoner technique of flying and it became a type of short range teleporting. I kept focusing on distant trees and would fly point to point a warp speed. At one point I saw a distant mountain and teleported there. I decided it was far enough and dropped into the middle of the Colosseum. It became dark and a spot light lit up behind me. I drew my sword and waited for the battle while the invisible crown cheered and chanted. I could only see my shadow on the ground. I was very muscular and standing in a battle ready stance with a drawn Gladius. I guess I waited around too much because the dream collapsed after that and I went on to other things in my next DEILDs.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I drew my sword and waited for the battle while the invisible crown cheered and chanted. I could only see my shadow on the ground. I was very muscular and standing in a battle ready stance with a drawn Gladius.



That shadow part is sooooo cool!

I don't think I'd even want to wake up if my shadow was all super sexy

----------


## Xanous

> That shadow part is sooooo cool!
> 
> I don't think I'd even want to wake up if my shadow was all super sexy



I just wanted to kill something. But yeah it was pretty cool.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

You're so going to get this by the way. Your determination for this particular task is amazing Xanous

----------


## Buhl

"Bite a great white shark and don't die"

----------


## slimslowslider

Hey Ophelia... Long time  :smiley: 

Tasks Look Fun  :smiley: 
But why single out China for all the vandalisation? 
Maybe see if that Wall wants to come alive and fly? 
or... vandalise _each_ location: colored soap in the Falls etc.

Anyways - good luck to y'all!!!  ::D:

----------


## Wishfulthinker

Finished another task! Completed the Australia task the other morning.  :smiley:  

TotY Part 2 - Australia - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## CanisLucidus

I *failed* on the Africa task, but _man_ I thought I had it!  Still had myself a superb LD regardless.





> It's nighttime when I land. I look to my right, and there's the Pyramid, illuminated by artificial light! I'm no more than twenty feet from it. The sphinx lies directly at the base of the Pyramid. I note that in the physical world she'd be further east toward Cairo, but the inconsistency doesn't bother me. Instead it reminds me even more strongly that this is my world.
> 
> The sphinx's stony skin is white like alabaster and she has Asian characters tattooed along all four legs and in a single stripe along each side of her body. She's far smaller than I'd expected, no more than thirty feet long. Her entire face has crumbled away (not just her nose.) I'm overcome with this urge to help her. Even setting aside Task of the Year, this is now something I badly want to do.
> 
> I press my palms against her face and say, "I'm going to fix you." I feel the stone first roiling then smoothing out against my hands. In a few seconds her face is repaired and her head starts to move. Her face looks mostly feline but there's still a vaguely humanoid quality to it. She licks my hand once and her tongue is the fleshy, rough tongue of a cat. Her head turns vaguely toward my face but her eyes are pupil-less, blank alabaster so I can't tell whether she's looking straight at me.
> 
> I swing my leg across her back and ask her to "Take me to the top of the Pyramid." She gets to her feet and starts walking around to the other side of the Pyramid.



Of course, I then get distracted by music and sexy dancers and lose my concentration.   ::lol::  _Next time!!_

On the Back of the Sphinx - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Wishfulthinker

3 tasks down, 4 to go! 

Completed the Antartica one the other morning. Here's the entry. 

TotY Part 3 - Antartica - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Rozollo

My short-term goal is to do at least 3 of the 7 tasks, since I have never done any tasks of the year. Hopefully, I can get this going though.

----------


## Wishfulthinker

And I'm over half way there! 4th task completed last night/early this morning. 

TotY Part 4 - Angel Falls - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Oreo

I completed the gladiator task, which was the one I wanted to do the most. I also completed a personal goal of mine which was to create a crystal crossbow. It helped me out with the task.  :smiley: 

Crystal Crossbow (February 12, 2013) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I think I'll attempt the China one next.

----------


## Zky

Oh..well all the challenges sound really adventurous..but i guess I'll need some practice to start one cuz' i have never tried of doing a task..but still lets see  ::D:

----------


## Oreo

I completed the China and Australia tasks last night.

Vandalizing the Great Wall of China; Penguin Alliance (February 13, 2012) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Oreo

Only two more to go. I completed the Antarctica one. 

South Pole to North Pole (February 15, 2013) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Oreo

I drank a potion to transform into King Kong last night. That means the only one left for me to complete is the Africa task.

Gorilla's Curse (February 16, 2013) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Xanous

You're ridiculous!  :Cheeky:  Nice job.

----------


## Wishfulthinker

Just completed the Asia task. 2 more to go! 

TofY Part 5 - Asia - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Oreo

I finished the Africa task of the year. That's all 7 tasks completed!  ::D: 

The Great Sphinx (February 17, 2013) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> I finished the Africa task of the year. That's all 7 tasks completed! 
> 
> The Great Sphinx (February 17, 2013) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



What a rockstar!!!!!

Congratulations man  ::happy::

----------


## Xanous

If my method of travel doesn't matter (I drove there) then I completed the Angel Falls task. This will be my first TOTY ever. I'm pretty happy.  ::D: 
Angel Falls TOTY

----------


## BlueHalcyon

Guess I'll be starting these then  :smiley: 

Also, if you're looking for ideas for the next task of the month or year (I know its a long time away), I was browsing reddit and found this: http://imgur.com/LYAokfg
Could do some pretty cool things with this  :smiley:

----------


## she

*Spoiler* for _for dream_: 




I noticed that one more room appeared in the school, count fingers, understood that its a dream and decided to visit The Great Wall of China. I made a step to the portal and when the picture became clear found myself near the huge building. I didn't see how long it was, but i saw about 50 meters. A lot of chinese people work and walk around me. I went to the Wall, put my hand into the pocket and took out a bomb. it was small and i just put it near the wall and went in other direction. i heard loud sound of explocion. some part of the wall was destroied, but not big. i thought about authorities and Kung Fu . about 20 chinese soldiers ran to me, but they were with long sticks and spears. I tried to use Kung Fu and even hurt DC several times using my leg. finally i flue away , but felt some kind of gravity. i tried to land, but felt, that sombody hed my leg and i woke up. .

----------


## OpheliaBlue

lol I can't believe you bombed it  ::chuckle:: 

good job she!

----------


## CanisLucidus

I had a *failure* for South America, but at least I caught sight of the mesa where Angel Falls is located.  At least this is proof that I am in there trying like crazy, in spite of my embarrassing lack of success.   ::chuckle:: 





> As I shoot past the roof of the building, I see a broad bay dotted with distant boats.  And looking out further over the bay, I see a mesa covered with greenery... one that looks just like the mesa that Angel Falls originates from!   (I looked it up and this mesa is called Auyan-tepui.)
> 
> I decide to sing to keep myself focused on the task, and I come up with the following: "I'm going to Aaaaaaangel Falls!!  Hell yeah Aaaaangel Falls!"  I'm oblivious to how horrible my lyrics are (and my voice sounds totally rockstar) so this all seems awesome to me.    After a while I think about the "Halls" brand cough drops I'd had during WBTB and come up with some second "verse" that rhymes "Falls" with "Halls".  I'm sure it sucked as bad as the others but I wish I could remember it.
> 
> I'm making good progress in my flight over the bay, and I cut past a boat that looks like it's loaded with tourists (most of whom are in bucket hats for some reason.)  I'm excited, happy, and confident, but for some reason I lose the dream and wake up.



The full dream: The Mesa - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Saizaphod

Iv never actually done something that big in my LDs before that ToTY list has, but ill get on these.

----------


## CanisLucidus

I tried and failed at Europe (the Colosseum fight), but I did manage to make it to an *awesome* version of the Colosseum!  This was a huge boost to my teleportation confidence, which I hope will help me with all of these.  Considering that it's almost April and I have yet to complete one, I need all the confidence-boosting I can get.   :Cheeky: 





> I crouch down in the dark and move my right hand in a rubbing motion, imagining that I'm moving my palm over sand. Soon I feel something like a thin layer of sand. As I keep rubbing, the layer seems to grow thicker and thicker. Now I can actually see the motion of my hand and I can vaguely make out sand shifting around. I think specifically of the sand in the Colosseum, then dig my fingers deep into the sand. I feel them scrape what feels like a wooden board.
> 
> The sand comes fully into view, sharp and detailed. I keep staring at it, imagining that I'm surrounded on all sides by the Colosseum. I hear the crowd now, and after a few more seconds, I have imagined right where I'm standing in the Coloseum (close to one wall), what kind of day it is (sunny), and what I'll be trying to do (kill orcs.)  
> 
> I stand up, raise my eyes, and I am there in the great arena. Every detail looks perfect. I sweep my gaze from side to side, grinning at the thought that I'm actually here. I think that it looks just like stepping into a scene from "Gladiator".



The dream: The Sands of the Colosseum - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## woblybil

> You must complete each task in a separate lucid dream; you can't do more than one in the same dream.



Do we do them in that order or is it ok to do the last first ?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Originally Posted by The Rules
> 
> You must complete each task in a separate lucid dream; you can't do more than one in the same dream.
> 
> 
> 
> Do we do them in that order or is it ok to do the last first ?



Any order is fine

----------


## Xanous

ROME! That's 2 down.  ::D: 

The Tiger And The Arena - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Wishfulthinker

Completed my 6th task! It's got a bot of a doctor who theme which pleases me. :') 

TofY Part 6 - Colosseum - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Wishfulthinker

All tasks finished! :') Finally got back on the roll I started these with. :') 

TofY Part 7! The Final Task! - New York - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> All tasks finished! :') Finally got back on the roll I started these with. :') 
> 
> TofY Part 7! The Final Task! - New York - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



Awesome good job wishfulthinker!!

Now where the hell is Burke  ::wtf::

----------


## Wishfulthinker

Thank yooou! :3

Not gonna lie, right now my brain's just kinda doing this -   :Oh noes:   ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Thank yooou! :3
> 
> Not gonna lie, right now my brain's just kinda doing this -



Haha that's just fine. Right now our jealous brains are doing this:



 :tongue2:

----------


## Wishfulthinker

> 



This picture is the best thing I have seen today. I need to save this one. :')

----------


## Xanous

I failed Australia and China tasks in one dream this morning. It was actually kind of funny.





> ...I open the back door and see its raining so hard the back yard is flooded. _I can play in the rain!_ Suddenly, the thought of playing in the rain became the best idea ever. I excitedly step outside but as soon as I do the rain stops. I thought, _Ah you've go to be freaking kidding me!_ I see the huge puddle that is my yard and get an idea. I think that if I dive into head first it will become deep enough to transition into an ocean and I'll be able to do the Australia TOTY.
> 
> I jump off the back deck and dive head first only to get my head stuck in mud and darkness. Stubbornly, I make swimming motions and try to picture the coral life. Nothing happens and I am forced to give up. I pull my head back and find myself still in the same dream. I see some movement on the other side of the privacy fence and vault over to see who's there...







> ...I make a hand motion to create a wormhole. Nothing. I try again. This time I see a white ball of energy suspended in front me but it refuses to form. I let it dissolve and reach behind me to summon the "timer". I point and shoot, see the beam, but nothing happens. I give up and decide to try flying there.
> 
> I look around and see the terrain has become slightly mountainous and some very modern Chinese buildings are on the hills to the North East. I begin to fly in that direction. I jump and land hard. hmmmm. I decide to "focus fly" by picking a spot on a building and focus on going there. I feel myself levitate but I never move. _Damn, why is my dream control failing now?_ I run to one of the buildings and begin to manually climb up it. The effort is labored and I feel tired when I reach the top. I look down the other side and notice its a REALLY long way down. I see something down there. It looks like the Great Wall! The shadow of the building covers part of it and the darkness worries some but I try not to let it manifest. _This is it. I just need to jump down there._ For some reason the height make me a little apprehensive and I hesitate. After a moment, I get over it and jump. The dream time lerches and there is no falling. I simply find myself on the ground next to the thing I saw. I stand up and look it over. It's just some stupid fence made of sticks and river rocks! I feel horribly cheated as I wake up.



Full dream here

----------


## Ollie

Hey DV! I haven't been around in a while but yesterday I had a surgery to extract my wisdom teeth. It was the first surgery I was to experience and I was incredibly curious as to what would happen to my mind under anesthesia. I thought it was be incredible to have a lucid dream during this time and made it my goal! I came onto DV to see if anybody else had a lucid dream while on anesthesia and eventually got side tracked into finding my favorite topics: task of the month and task of the year. I clicked the task of the year and read through them. I decided to pick the Angel Falls dream. Here is my experience.

As I was lying in the surgical chair, I told my nurses that I was going to try to have a lucid dream. I asked them if it was possible, and they said most people forget their dreams while on anesthesia. They gave me some N20 (laughing gas) and I was feeling pretty ridiculous. I tried to focus my mind on a picture of Angel Falls I looked up before my surgery. My mind started to escape me when they injected the anesthesia, but I was able to hold the picture in my mind. When I fell asleep, I was flying towards Angel Falls. I was well below the clouds and decided that it was  time for me to raise my altitude. As I flew through the clouds, I could see and hear the rushing water falling what looked like 1,000 meters down. As I flew closer to the falls, I could see nothing but clouds below me. When I reached the tip, I stood on top of a rock that looked like a book and decided to rest my legs before jumping off this magical spot. When I felt ready, I took a deep breath, and with a flying start, jumped off of the waterfall. The rush was ridiculous. I could feel the mist of water brushing against my face, I could see the waterfall almost perfectly still as we fell the same speed down this enormous cliff. The fall lasted for about 10 seconds in my perspective, but I could feel my brain slowing down certain parts of it so I could enjoy the full experience. When I slammed into the water below, I awoke gently in a recovery room, with my mouth numbed and my wisdom teeth gone. It was truly an incredible dream. Although it was short, it was probably my favorite task that I've ever completed.

----------


## Sensei

Awesome dream Ollie. Nice to see someone come back even if I don't know them. 

You have quite a few LDs. Did you start in June of last year or just find DV at that point?

----------


## CanisLucidus

> As I was lying in the surgical chair, I told my nurses that I was going to try to have a lucid dream. I asked them if it was possible, and they said most people forget their dreams while on anesthesia. They gave me some N20 (laughing gas) and I was feeling pretty ridiculous. I tried to focus my mind on a picture of Angel Falls I looked up before my surgery. My mind started to escape me when they injected the anesthesia, but I was able to hold the picture in my mind. When I fell asleep, I was flying towards Angel Falls.
> ...
> When I slammed into the water below, I awoke gently in a recovery room, with my mouth numbed and my wisdom teeth gone. It was truly an incredible dream. Although it was short, it was probably my favorite task that I've ever completed.



What a great post, Ollie!  I thoroughly enjoyed reading about your trip over Angel Falls!   ::happy::   Sounds like an amazing dream.  Makes me want to get my own dive over Angel Falls accomplished!

You know, the question of whether it was possible to lucid dream while under anesthesia has been a question that comes up periodically on the forums and there's never been any settled answer.  Very cool to hear a personal account, especially such a striking one.

Nice job.  Hopefully you'll get to do the rest of these without anesthesia!   ::goodjob2::

----------


## Zoth

Dream under anesthesia, time dilation...quite an experience Ollie! You're the first person going through a LD under surgery that I've read about, quite impressive  ::D:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Dream under anesthesia, time dilation...quite an experience Ollie! You're the first person going through a LD under surgery that I've read about, quite impressive



I second that! Seriously amazing feat there Ollie

----------


## Tradl3s

i am exited to try this! one thing... can i use modern day swords in the first one? (not guns and ranged weapons, obviously.) or any melee weapon? or does it have to be what they have on thier shelves?

----------


## Oreo

> i am exited to try this! one thing... can i use modern day swords in the first one? (not guns and ranged weapons, obviously.) or any melee weapon? or does it have to be what they have on thier shelves?



The task is to fight a gladiator or animal in the Colosseum. I'm pretty sure what powers or weapons you use are up to you. I think I used a magic crossbow to complete that task. Use whatever you like.

----------


## Tradl3s

Neeto. i'll use a bow and arrow. (explosive and chemical gas tip)

----------


## NyxCC

My first attempt at TOTY. To sum it up, tried to go to Angel Falls by swimming forward through a wall, ended up in the middle of a lotus pond lake imposed on my room, my room took over, and I lost lucidity. Still, I am enthusiastic about it. I am thinking that trying for TOTY will help me develop a skill I need to work on – changing the scene. Looking forward to trying more of these tasks.  :smiley: 

Here the entry: The Lotus Pond

----------


## PennyRoyal

Do you have to do the task specified exactly? (Ride Sphinx to Pyramid, Ride marine animal to Great Barrier Reef). Is it enough to go to the Sphinx/Pyrics or Great Barrier Reef?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> Do you have to do the task specified exactly? (Ride Sphinx to Pyramid, Ride marine animal to Great Barrier Reef). Is it enough to go to the Sphinx/Pyrics or Great Barrier Reef?



Unfortunately, these tasks are supposed to be more difficult than the TOTM. So yep, you gotta ride them  ::teeth::

----------


## PennyRoyal

Right on, wanted to be sure before I started taking a crack at them  :tongue2:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Fair enough... you know to be honest, they intimidate the hell out of me. Especially the underwater one.  ::makeitstop::

----------


## PennyRoyal

I tried to teleport to Angel Falls with the 'spinning' technique I've been meaning to try from EWLD. I thought I started to hear the roar of the falls at first, but quickly learned it was the fan in my room and woke up  :tongue2:

----------


## INeverWakeUp

At the rate I'm having LDs this year I don't think I can do these...but who knows? But the real question is do we have to go back to the 30s for the sphinx one? It's nose got blown off in WWII!!!!

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> But the real question is do we have to go back to the 30s for the sphinx one? It's nose got blown off in WWII!!!!



Really? I heard it was either Muhammad Sa'im al-Dahr or Napoleon who done it.

----------


## INeverWakeUp

Oh that's my bad. It was Muhammed. I think I mixed up stories, but I'm pretty sure something important in Egypt got wrecked in WWII

----------


## CanisLucidus

I made two *failed* attempts at the Angel Falls task this morning!

*First*, I tried to fly there with my son:





> As we fly high enough to look over the tops of the surrounding buildings, I see that the entire city rest atop a huge mesa that rises high above an ocean. At the edge of the mesa I see a waterfall -- Angel Falls!
> 
> The Falls are a long way off, so I focus on flying faster and faster. We get up some good speed, but the dream is starting to feel thin and insubstantial. All I can think to do is speed up, but I'm not fast enough. We're still about a quarter mile away from the falls when I feel the sensation (real or imagined) of my eyeballs moving around and I'm awake.



Full dream: Sandwiches for Skeptics - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

In the *second* LD, I threw myself into the void and fell past the falls with lots of sound and touch, but no sight.  (This was *awesome* but doesn't count.)   :smiley: 





> I allow myself just a moment to imagine that the top of Angel Falls is right behind me. Then I fling myself backwards as if I'm jumping off of a cliff, imagining myself going over the falls. There's a weird moment where I'm stuck upside down, my head sort of embedded in the sidewalk. After a couple of awkward seconds like this, I wind up in the void.
> 
> I rub my hands together, then imagine that I'm falling along the falls. Almost immediately I feel the spray of water against my face and arms. I point myself facefirst at the ground, arms tight to my sides. Air rushes past my skin as I gather speed. I feel myself going faster and faster, air filling my mouth.



Full dream: Dive Bomber in Darkness - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

I haven't given up on you, Task of the Year.  _Never surrender._  ::goodjob2::

----------


## CanisLucidus

I'm still trying!  I *failed* to find Angel Falls, instead finding a huge waterfall with an "Angel Falls" banner over it in a water park.  Turned out that it was a ride.

It _was_ a cool ride, though!   ::D: 

Full dream: Water Slide - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

Flew over some hills CanisLucidis style to a small waterfall where I tried to feel the water falling on me as the dream fades.  :smiley: 

Dream Hopping

----------


## CanisLucidus

*Success* with the South America Task of the Year!  Finally, _finally_ got to Angel Falls!   :woohoo:   I cannot tell you how bad I wanted to get this one!  Very very happy.   ::content:: 





> I land close to the waterfall, realize that I'm no longer holding E's hand, and look for him. I want him to come with me, but I won't wait long. I'm too desperate to complete this task! Fortunately he's just behind me. "[E], hurry!" I tell him. "We're going over this waterfall!" He doesn't hesitate, scurrying up to the waterfall and leaping off in a clumsy-looking froggy posture. I plunge over the side, just behind him.
> 
> I'm freefalling now, soaked and yelling with excitement. I'm speeding toward a vast, green valley below me. I make no attempt to control my descent, move, or do anything apart from enjoy the sensation of falling through this curtain of water.
> 
> Suddenly I hit a pool of water below and instantly enter the void. I can still feel water all around me and for a moment I think about trying to reemerge. But no -- I did what I wanted to do. Time to wake up.



Full dream: Angel Falls - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## paigeyemps

WOOOOOOO GREAT JOB CANIS  :Party:

----------


## CanisLucidus

*Failed* on the North America "King Kong" task.  I hadn't planned for this one in a while and my memory was all scrambled up.  I wound up climbing up part of the way, taking an elevator the rest of the way, and then only remembering to transform into King Kong when I was close to the top.

Then I kinda-sorta transformed into a medium-sized, hairless gorilla, fell all the way to the street, and scuffled with some random passerby on street level.   ::chuckle:: 

Fun, but very very unsuccessful.   ::D: 

Full dream: http://www.dreamviews.com/blogs/cani...-junior-49103/

----------


## Xanous

I didn't get to use my Kung Fuuuuuu!





> ...I enter through some invisible threshold and the area changes. I see The Great Wall before me stretched across a wilderness countryside. I float over to it and immediately begin punching large blocks off. It falls easily like a stack of child play blocks. I float up on top and begin back handed swings knocking large parapet sections off. Some areas begin to change and look like a wooden deck but I deny that I believe its all stone. I decide I've done enough damage and move to a roofed section. I imagine a large gong there and summon a large drumstick without looking. I swing and connect. *GONG* The sound rings out loud and clear. There are some steps leading down to another invisible threshold in the middle of thin air. I can see a different and artificial light coming from it. I watch expecting the authorities to show up. At that moment I feel my physical body and the dream collapses. My dream voice shouts, "NOOOOOOOO!" I wake up.



The Not So Great Wall Of China - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## NyxCC

#3 try for Angel Falls





> I get the weird idea that I will turn this building top into the top of Angel Falls then jump, but I feel the need to have something stable below me to start with. It's a bit like I am sitting on a wobbly chair on top of pile of crap right now. 
> 
> I look to my left and see that a beautiful river is flowing through the nearby part of neighborhood. There is also a small waterfall in the middle of it, too small, but inspiring enough. I want to go down there, I have no idea how and where I but get and reach to this branch and once again use the tree branch swinging method of moving. I swing forward and land exactly where I wanted to - down where the river is. I start thinking about turning this into Angel Falls. The river starts to change and at some point I find myself right in the middle of it, observing how the now dark water flows down a slope. There are dark rocks as well, and the current is way too fast, so I feel kind of uncomfortable being in the water. Somehow though I am dry and not moving with the current? This is not quite like what it is supposed to be and I concentrate on the landscape to cut off the water and make it flow into an abyss just ahead of me. Despite my efforts the river changes just a bit. I get it, it is just not working right now and I also become tired so give up. The thought quickly flashes that I might try to turn the end of the river flow into a beach, but now lack the mood for that. I begin reviewing other tasks I have memorized but the the dream ends just as I go through them.



I also came across this really sweet scene change tutorial and am posting it here as a reminder to self and also for everybody who is interested in learning how to change the scene, checking out new techs or just reviewing some of the good techs out there. 

Changing your dream scene

----------


## CanisLucidus

I made a couple of *failed* tries for the Australia Task of the Year (Great Barrier Reef ride on a turtle or sea creature of your choice, bite a shark.)

In the *first dream*, I managed to swim in an ocean that I believed to be the Great Barrier Reef and followed a sea turtle around, but the little sucker was too quick for me.  But I was pleased that I had no trouble breathing underwater!
The dream: The Turtle - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

In the *second dream*, I tried a new form of teleport from the void where I imagined myself falling back into water.  Effective, but in an interesting way.  I wound up in a completely underwater version of my house!
The dream: Oceanfront Property - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

4.5 months to go.  It's getting tight!  Looking for another victory over here!

----------


## she

Sphinx
I was in a room, became awareness, and decided to make TOTY Bring the Great Sphinx to life and fix her nose... I tried to make a portal in the floor, but each time found myself in the room and at last awoke, but tried to DEILD.
DEILD.
I walked along the road and tried to stabilize a dream. rub arms and so on. I made a portal and found myself in the wood, but i knew, that its a place there piramids were. i went and soon saw the sphinx, but she was black and not so big and thiner. I looked on the ground and found some black stone with a blue pattern. I decided that it was her nose, took it, and flew with it to her face. I put the nose on its place and want the sphinx to live, then i sat on her back and wanted to go to the top of piramid. The sphinx was made of some black metal and went very slowly. ( i thought i would loose awarenes ) soon we went to the foot of piramid and began to klimb. And went to the top, but on the top there were workers, who ended to build a piramid and a lot of tourist. I saw feilds, hils and even a river. I had a chat with one of the workers and decided to awake.

----------


## NyxCC

AF try #4 summary: 

Thought about Angel Falls, turned back on the sound of running water and expected the waterfall to be there, turned again to see lots of watery things like geysers, puddles, etc, also an inland beach and a valley leading to the sea. Decided to take advantage and try for TOTM advanced, but before I could reach the inland beach woke up.

Animals

----------


## CanisLucidus

*Success* with the Asia (Great Wall of China) Task of the Year!!   :Bliss:   My kung-fu was pretty embarrassing, but I _am_ super proud of my vandalism.  This was also one of the more vivid LDs I've had in a while.  I'm really pleased!  I've got a lot more work ahead of me, but this was good for my confidence.





> Advancing right to the wall, I haul back and punch it once, hoping that this will break a piece off.  Nothing much happens.  I grab at the wall with my fingers and manage to break a tiny piece off, but this doesn't feel like the serious vandalism I was going for.  I decide to go with my premeditated plan of tagging up the Great Wall with spray paint.  I summon an aerosol can into my hand and start spraying out some letters:
> 
> *"DV 4 LIFE"*
> 
> The paint runs and blurs a lot and generally looks like a mess, but I'm still incredibly pleased.  Okay, the final piece of this dream is to defend myself against the authorities with kung-fu.  I turn around, expecting an enemy... and find myself face to face with a pale, doughy guy in his 40s.  He's wearing glasses and is dressed in brown slacks and a rather tight white cardigan that emphasizes his belly and spindly arms.
> 
> "So you're 'the authorities'?" I ask, trying to lead him to say yes.
> 
> "Certainly," he says curtly in a British accent.  He stares proudly back at me.
> ...



Full dream: The Great Wall of China - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Omg wow. Congrats on the task CL! I loved the DV for Life bit. And the crappy Kung fu. Too bad there's no way for us to see a video, I was laughing the whole time I read it! What ever tasks you do or don't get, no one will ever be able to say your LDs aren't entertaining.

And congrats to she on the Egypt task!

----------


## CanisLucidus

A *failed* attempt at Africa Task of the Year.  (The Great Pyramid one.)  But what an awesome-looking pyramid!   ::happy:: 





> I walk out of the alley onto a windy landscape of sand dunes.  In the distance I see an *enormous* version of the Great Pyramid dominating the horizon, probably four times larger than the real thing.  Dark storm clouds roll violently above the Pyramid.  At the top of the Pyramid, the wind is so strong that I see stones rolling off of the top and tumbling down the side.
> 
> I run over the dunes toward the Pyramid and as I get closer I see not just one Great Sphinx but probably a dozen of them scattered near the Pyramid's base.  Some of them are in a horrible state of disrepair, but this doesn't worry me.  If I can fix her nose, I can fix everything else too.
> 
> As I'm approaching the top of one dune, a pair of female ninja dressed in red appear and come racing toward me, each wielding a pair of sai.    The first one leaps at me and I force-push her to the side so that she flies past me.  The second I force-push directly forward and she flops onto her back on the dune.  I walk past her and I watch over my shoulder as the two of them regroup for another attack.  I hold out my hands toward them and jokingly say "Now kiss!"  They glare at me like I'm a huge pervert and I feel a little embarrassed.  (This is a nerdy reference to this meme.)  One ninja gives the other a quick peck on the cheek and then they return to glaring at me.
> 
> I say something about how I was only joking and that I drank a lot of peppermint tea before bed, and as I'm going on and on explaining myself, the two ninja start making out.  I realize that all my blah blah blah is only making things worse and I'm feeling sexy and distracted.  I turn back toward the Pyramid but the landscape doesn't seem stable anymore.  I wind up in *the void*.



Full dream: Kunoichi - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## OpheliaBlue

Haha I can't believe you thought to reference a meme in the dream!! So freaking funny CL. I wish I could have seen the pyramid, you made it sound amazing.

Stupid ninjas though, who would have thought

----------


## fogelbise

I have a question about the tasks and what everyone's take is. I'm kind of torn between wanting to do my own tasks, but I also appreciate the inspiration the tasks of the month or the tasks of the year provide. Reading CL's TOTY completion for one of the continents helped me a little in one of my LDs and was very inspiring. I think I am basically answering my own question as I I think this out,: that it basically comes down to the individual. At first I was thinking these are more for people who are looking for new things to do, but it can be used in many different ways I am seeing. The tasks can provide new things to do, inspiration during your own tasks, or just keeping you're interest at a high level which helps to LD more frequently it seems. I am sure there are other benefits too. I am Not sure if I'm going to go after next month's tasks full heartedly but I plan to at least put them in my head and leave that possibility open!

----------


## CHiLLEN

These sound like a lot of fun!

My favourite would have to be fighting in Rome, considering my all-time favourite movie is Gladiator. 

I may not finish all these tasks, but you have given me some cool idea's for things to do in my lucid dreams.

Good luck all  :smiley:

----------


## CanisLucidus

> These sound like a lot of fun!
> 
> My favourite would have to be fighting in Rome, considering my all-time favourite movie is Gladiator. 
> 
> I may not finish all these tasks, but you have given me some cool idea's for things to do in my lucid dreams.
> 
> Good luck all



Good luck, Chillen, I'm looking forward to seeing how you do!   ::goodjob2::  Totally agree about _Gladiator..._ amazing movie.  In fact, I wound up referencing it in a *failed* Task of the Year attempt for the Colosseum task (Europe TotY.)

I didn't even so much as hit anyone with my sword, but at least I was dressed the part and recited a line from Gladiator.  Even sounded like Russell Crowe, heh heh...





> I'm flying over a quiet town where all of the buildings are one or two stories, all shorter than the one that I just emerged from. The oddball in this whole scene is some kind of football stadium. (American football.) I fly toward the field to find a football game going on. I want to change the scene to the Colosseum, and I have this idea that I'll start reciting a line from Gladiator to help the scene form the way that I want. As I'm flying down toward the field, I recite Maximus' badass line to Commodus about how "I will have my vengeance, in this life or the next."
> 
> By the time I land on the field, I've transformed into a full gladiator outfit and I'm holding a gladius. The football players on the field mill about in confusion. I announce that "this place needs to turn into the Colosseum." I wave the gladius around my head a little bit for emphasis. The football players seem a little put off by this and begin to wander away from the field.



Full dream: This Life or the Next - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## fogelbise

"I wave the gladius around my head a little bit for emphasis. The football players seem a little put off by this and begin to wander away from the field." 

I can totally picture that scene and was laughing, indeed out loud!

Great to see you back on the forums! I was wondering where you went.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> "I wave the gladius around my head a little bit for emphasis. The football players seem a little put off by this and begin to wander away from the field." 
> 
> I can totally picture that scene and was laughing, indeed out loud!
> 
> Great to see you back on the forums! I was wondering where you went.



Thanks, fogelbise!  I had a nice, long vacation with the wife and kids.  Great time but good to be back on DV too.

Hey, Ophelia and I were just podcasting on your excellent question earlier this week.  Very good one.  That'll be out soon!  We even had a brief discussion on how to pronounce your name.   ::D:

----------


## fogelbise

Very nice! I have been looking forward to another podcast! It is just a screen name so no worries if pronounced differently. The way I pronounce it may get a few laughs from any Swedes out there.

----------


## CHiLLEN

> Full dream: This Life or the Next - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views



I too, had a good laugh at this dream. I really like the way you went about it. you tried your best but sometimes you lose the war of dream control unfortunately.

I learnt a lot of things from reading about that dream of yours. Last few DEILD's I've had in the passed week have been dark and I didn't bother trying to get it to become daytime. Least I know now,  all i do simply tell yourself "no, it's day time" :thumbsup: or if that fails use the expectation technique when walking through a door or something, never tries that though.

----------


## Slick

For the Rome task, what do you mean by DC? Does that stand for something or does that actually mean fighting the super hero DC characters or
teaming up with them? Lol.

----------


## Sivason

> For the Rome task, what do you mean by DC? Does that stand for something or does that actually mean fighting the super hero DC characters or
> teaming up with them? Lol.



Hi Slick. It means Dream Character. That is anything that is filling  a role in the movie or story your mind plays. You are not a DC, but if you talk with your best friend, it is a DC of your friend.

----------


## CanisLucidus

> I too, had a good laugh at this dream. I really like the way you went about it. you tried your best but sometimes you lose the war of dream control unfortunately.
> 
> I learnt a lot of things from reading about that dream of yours. Last few DEILD's I've had in the passed week have been dark and I didn't bother trying to get it to become daytime. Least I know now,  all i do simply tell yourself "no, it's day time" :thumbsup: or if that fails use the expectation technique when walking through a door or something, never tries that though.



Heh, thanks... you're right about the war of dream control, but so long as you show up to fight again, eventually you always win.   ::goodjob2:: 

I'm glad that there were some useful bits for you as well!  Yeah, I'm big on the "deny the problem" technique.  If you can convince yourself that everything's working just right, it usually is.  (Which is kind of awesome, because in waking life reality can remind you that you're wrong... not so in dreams!)

Hey, if you're interested in some more material on darkness and dream blindness, we talked about this for a while in the first Q&A podcast.  Check it out if you're interested!  http://www.dreamviews.com/dreamviews...-sleepers.html

----------


## CHiLLEN

Im definitely interested in learning more. I'll listen to the podcasts for sure. I've been wanting to listen to them since I returned back to lucid dreaming (3 weeks ago). In it for life now  :smiley:

----------


## Slick

> Hi Slick. It means Dream Character. That is anything that is filling  a role in the movie or story your mind plays. You are not a DC, but if you talk with your best friend, it is a DC of your friend.



Ah...of course, thanks.

I should've realized that, but it's been years since I've been on these forums, so I completely forgot about some things that's lucid dreaming related lol.

----------


## FryingMan

I'm still just trying to get basic stabilization and control going, but I'll keep these in mind, they look fun!   One of my goals is to play with a lightsaber, so as I don't see any rules about using ancient weapons in the arena, I may just try to combine  those two  :smiley:

----------


## Box77

@CanisLucidus: You made my day! (At least what is left of it) I was so mad because of some terrible mistakes I made in my work, and was wandering around here and there until I start reading your attempts to accomplish the TOTY. Definitively I should try at least a couple of them if not all. Why not?. I love the way sometimes our dreams cheat us in the most hilarious ways. Hope this time my lucid mind get interested in having some fun!
You've inspired me, thanks a lot!

----------


## CanisLucidus

> @CanisLucidus: You made my day! (At least what is left of it) I was so mad because of some terrible mistakes I made in my work, and was wandering around here and there until I start reading your attempts to accomplish the TOTY. Definitively I should try at least a couple of them if not all. Why not?. I love the way sometimes our dreams cheat us in the most hilarious ways. Hope this time my lucid mind get interested in having some fun!
> You've inspired me, thanks a lot!



Wow, Box77... and _you_ made _my_ day saying that!

You should absolutely go for it.  Task of the Year is so much fun and I'd love to read how you do on these!  I've been thinking about and trying these practically since they were posted back in January.  And while I've only got two done, I've enjoyed the hell out of my many, many attempts.   ::D: 

Good luck!  Can't wait to check out how you do with these!   ::goodjob2::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

I wanna try these but there's so much summoning involved, and I stink at summoning.

I think I'll have better luck next year with the *beeeeeeeep* TOTY

----------


## NyxCC

> I wanna try these but there's so much summoning involved, and I stink at summoning.
> 
> I think I'll have better luck next year with the *beeeeeeeep* TOTY



Hey, that's not true at all. Who kept on opening that passage to hell while the rest of us were hiding? (and don't even get me started on your chick summoning skills)  :tongue2: 

By the way, I am staring to think that the challenging part with TOTY is not just summoning and changing the scene but summoning something we are usually not used to seeing. For example, I keep summoning all kinds of watery structures but AF. The last ones were fountains. So, what's so hard is getting the unfamiliar right. Maybe we need to saturate our minds with it pre bed to make it easier? Any ideas?  :Thinking:

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> So, what's so hard is getting the unfamiliar right. Maybe we need to saturate our minds with it pre bed to make it easier? Any ideas?



This. I like to call it "lucidspiration," where you basically post pics that help fire you up for the task. I just did some in the TOTM thread. Might not be a bad idea for in here too..

----------


## Box77

> This. I like to call it "lucidspiration," where you basically post pics that help fire you up for the task. I just did some in the TOTM thread. Might not be a bad idea for in here too..



Before I went to sleep, my first thought was about the Rome task, then I decided that it should be better to start with the South Pole task since it doesn't involve the possibility of distracting myself with my some times uncontrollable lust for sex. Then I saw some videos on youtube about the Hollow Earth theory, etc. While in the dream, I was in a "1st person game training center", as first task I had to run an obstacle race in a straight line, where some of the obstacles coming from the sides were Roman Chariots...  ::lol::  I failed for a couple of seconds, then the trainer sent me to another hall where I became lucid for a while.

----------


## PercyLucid

No one has done these?

Well, since I am back, time to get busy  :smiley:

----------


## PercyLucid

I know is kind of late in the year to get started with these, but this is the time I came back to the forums... so lets see if I wrap it up within this month.  So far, almost did one.. but failed twice.

07.10.2013Dreaming within a dream and failing to visit the Colosseum. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was with a group of people in a big room. It seems that we were in some sort of meeting group in order to lucid dream. But we were actually got together to be able to sleep. The room was big, but it had no furniture, and we would bring our own matresses. All the DC except my wife were make up here.

They turned off the lights and then we started to focus on lucid dreaming and we went to sleep. 

I was with my wife in a very tiny airport and we got inside a plane. It was very dark and the plane was very wide. I was surprised because no flight attendant was there to greet us and the curtains were closed. I was wondering what was going on until a flight attendant came out, welcomed us and directed us to our seats.

While I was waiting for the plane to take off, I did not see many people and the lights were very dark (Since i was a kid, I traveled by plane hundreds of times) and not the usual stuff that happens in a plane was occurring. I started to think, "What the heck is up with this plane? What is going on?" I realized I was dreaming right away, as the plane was too dark and it was very odd the way things were happening, so I walked away from my sit and exited the plane. I went through the room that connected the plane and I left outside. 

I was in the middle of nowhere and it was very sunny. There were no buildings around and I told to my self, "When I turn in the next street, I will teleport to the Colosseum to fight a Gladiator for the task of the year. As I turned the corner I was able to hear the screams and excitements of the people, but the dream vanished.

I was back at the room with other oneironauts, and I was a bit upset I did not finish the dream, oh well, failed task, I will soon induce another lucid dream.

I had various attempts, but as I was falling asleep and felt a dream forming, I would open my eyes and "wake up" from the dream. At some point, I could not sleep so I took a walk around the building. I could see all the people around me sleeping. 

I was outside like at some sort of shopping mall, but I did not feel like it and went back to the room. It was hard to find the actual room, as there were many more rooms and the aisles were very dark.

As I went back to the room when I finally found it, someone else was sleeping in my mattress, so I just sat in another random mattress and then got comfortable to sleep again, but the leader of the meetup group told us it was time to wake up.

I realized this meeting group made no sense and that I was dreaming still and I just had a dream within a dream. As I left the room, I was setting the intent to find the Colosseum as I left the shopping mall.

My wife (real waking wife) woke me up as it was time to wake up.

----------


## PercyLucid

One down... and close to a 2nd one down... do not let me win guys! I started to focus on these on October!! If u wanna go to the topic straight, go to where the images are. Italics red is the lucid part of the ToTY.

Crash Derby at the Colosseum and learning a new Stabilization technique - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

19.10.2013Crash Derby at the Colosseum and learning a new Stabilization technique (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was in bed, it was night and my wife was awake in the living room. i went to the living room and it looked very dark, it appeared to be a starless night. My wife was in the kitchen and I wondered what the hell she was doing in the kitchen. She started to speak fast and she appeared mad at me.

I realized I was dreaming as it made no sense that my wife could be in the kitchen at the middle of the night and mad at me out for no reason. I realized that we had a balcony and I recalled that I do not have a balcony in my house, so I opened the doors and I stepped on the edge of the balcony, above the safety bars. My wife told me what I was doing and I told her that we were in a dream. She started to become more angry saying nonsense and told me I was going to kill myself and that I was crazy wanting to go back home to the Pleiades (very long story here, PM if interested) I told her that nah, that we did not even have a balcony and thus, we were dreaming. I jumped off the balcony and realized I did not even do a reality check, but I knew it was a dream, looked at my hand and confirmed.

As I was about to touch the trees, I glided and started to gain altitude. My dream was very bad quality and I was loosing it fast. I have never been good at stabilizing dreams, usually flyign does it. So I tried to typical "Dream Stable" but it only went to get more blurry "More Clarity" but it did not help until the dream started to fade even more.

I had a false awakening in my bed and I told my self that I had to do better, so I woke up and went to drink water. As I was going to drink water, I felt the dreamy feeling and looked at my hand. One of my fingers was about a foot long and very thin. I also touched it and followed it with my hands. I laughed at my mind trying to trick me again. Now I was in my regular home, typical place where my lucids starts, so I opened the door and took off. 

It was night and the sky was full of stars, as if there was no city lights contamination. I was in awe as I love the stars as I am never able to see so many. I also saw the moon and a clock with 7:83 time, the clock was like a modern alarm clock, floating around.

As I flew to the stars, I saw a huge weird mall and decided to land. As I landed, it became day again. I realized that the dream was blurry, so demanded for Clarity with a bit of success.  As I went inside the mall, it looked like a Costco store, but I realized it was outdoors, as I felt the wind and the sunlight.

The dream started to fade,and asking for Clarity did not work. So I told my self that I would pretend to put my glasses on and so, have a better view. I had to do this a few times, and I went from very blurry to a bit more clear, like when you visit the eye doctor. This was not working, so I told myself I would pull my actual glasses out from my pocket, I did with success and the dream went very clear.

I was walking by some tourist area and there were families having coffee in a terrace and kids running. I went to an area that were selling wine and I saw a bottle of "Vina Tondonia Rioja" labeled as "California Wines" I was like surprised and then reminded myself I was in a dream. A dream Character told me, "Drinking american wine is like drinking water with sugar, this ain't no wine and you know it, go European." I laughed and left. 

I was now next to some expensive liquor and jewelry and there were some security guards looking at me and saying in a whisper that I was suspicious, but I could hear them. I_ just kept exploring the mall and reminded myself of the Task of the Year... I realizing that being mid October is late to get started, but I wanted to push my self, so I recalled I had to go to the Colosseum and fight a Gladiator.

I went through some doors and told myself I would find the Colosseum, to only find the female restroom! I tried twice and only found toilets and the janitor room. However, I saw an older door, very rusty. I focused on it and opened to find the colosseum. 



It was kind of buried and in a much worse shape than it is right now but the roof kind of blew away and suddenly, I was in the real Colosseum. I saw a chariot with two horses attaced to it standing in the middle of the Colosseum







There was a gladiator looking at me and there was a second chariot that was empty. There was no one else and I said out loud, "Public!" And the Colosseum started to fill up with people, cheering at a high volume. I was surprised to be able to summon so many DCs, as that is not one of my best abilities. 

As I was going to jump on the chariot, some other guy did first, but I knocked him out as I had to do the fighting. Rather that the usual Colosseum fights, this one was more of a crashing fight. The horses were gone and even though I was still in a roman chariot, it had now an engine and we started to drive, hitting each other and forcing each other to crash, until his chariot blew up, giving me the victory.

I was happy I completed the firs ToTY and decided to wake up myself to write it down._

----------


## PercyLucid

2nd one down! Two in a row!  ::banana::  Peanut Butter and Jelly, Time  ::banana:: 

Graffiti on the Great Chinese Wall - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

20.10.2013Graffiti on the Great Chinese Wall (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I woke up in the morning and lost a long dream, so I told myself I needed to come up with something and started to focus on another task of the year.

I was in some sort of school and I believe I was younger that I was. Suddenly, a guy and a gal who wore old clothes came and tried to abduct me. They claimed they were going to ask for $1,500 in order to release me. I found that it was a pretty much retarded amount for all the trouble they were going through and I tried to play it smart. I told them I would tour them around the school and show them the areas were rich boys were and were they could ask for more money. I had a plan to save my butt and get to call the cops.

The school was very long and it had two restaurants, which one of them was very fancy. I showed them it was a good place. The school now looked like very old school and it had like different stories. We went to the arts class and the music class. We went through different places until one rich looking kid appeared out of nowhere. The guy grabbed him and started to run, leaving me alone with her female partner, who was not over 5 feet tall, very slim (and hot,) blonde with very clear eyes and very clean skin. 

We entered in some sort of Auditorium with Opera and told her that the school had gifted children with a lot of money. We existed the school and went for a walk. As we were outside, I started to question the realize and realized I was in a lucid dream. I did not do any reality checks, but I knew I was dreaming. I asked her if she wanted to have sex. She agreed and we started to make out. I focused in trying to not wake up, but she was so hot and good looking I did not care really if I woke up. I did not, but I lost reality. We could have sex because another car pulled next to us, and an exact replica of her, just a bit older stepped down to the car. There was a guy in the car that looked that the abductor from before and they had the children he grabbed. I knew there was some sort of jump in it time and she told me that we needed to get going.

We just went down the road and we stopped in a street that only had houses around, so we wondered were to have sex. i tried in the car without success. I realized it was snowig and the grounds were snow covered. I told her it was amazing that it was snowing in San Diego, California.

We went inside to where I believe it was their house and I could hear the cries from the abducted child. I needed to wait outside and i start to feel worried if they did not try to abduct me, since I was inside their house and they had low lights. A door opened and I saw her dressed in a very sexy pajama, and that is all she wore, She smiled at me and called me, pushing me inside the restroom and looking the door behind her. We had some amazing sex.

As we were done, I exited the restroom and the house. I was in a different place now and some guy asked me, "How was she?" I told him, "She is a amazing, easy to handle as a doll." I started to realize that I was again dreaming and while I was thinking about it, this guy was telling me that the tree above him had amazingly beautiful animals... I looked up and all I saw where huge bees. I indeed knew I was dreaming and looked at my hands and even though I had five fingers, one of them started to grow and stretch and then, it started to become wider, but only on the tip.

I decided to take off and fly away, while the guy kept talking about the bees. I was on the top of the roof of a store and told myself I needed to get down another Task of the Year. I took off and flew high, the dream could you a bit more clarity, so did the same technique about pulling my glasses out of nowhere. It worked again. I kept flying until I saw the whole Earth, so that way I could travel easier to the target country. I flew down and I entered in Italy. I told my self, "No, no, no... I do have nothing to do here." I recalled the Great Chinese Wall thing. So I started to look for a Chinese restaurant and use it for a portal. It was easy to find, as I entered it a Chinese guy greeted me and told me if I wanted to dine with an accent. I told him, "Yeah, sure, sure." I kept looking for a door without any success. I saw that the restaurant at the end had a garden. so I pretended that the garden would be China, but all I found was a small garden and a tiny replica of the Wall. I doubt that would work so I started to fly and glide above this garden. I could hear a voice telling that I had to ay to be there, but I ignored her. I saw another door and flew through it. As I did, I was stepping on the real Great Chinese Wall. 







I was happy but i knew I was not done. I tried to start to tear down the wall, but as I tried to pull out a rock, it wouldn't move. I tried to brake it with energy balls but neither worked, so I decided to pull a Red Spray and do some graffiti. That is vandalizing after all. I wrote, "I rock" and as soon as I ended, I heard voices. I saw Chinese guys coming towards me with assault rifles and riding horses. I got in fighting stance and as they came I started to knock them out of the wall, until I finished a ton of them. I told my self I was done with the task so I was going to do something else, but i lost focus and so lucidity.

Now there was water around the wall and some female Chinese people like making photos. I started to grab them and fling them to the water, but there were a few steps of concrete before the water. I grabbed a light one and flung her. He fell on the ground hitting her head and I started to feel bad, I did not want to injure anyone.

My wife came out of the blue and made a photo. She told me that it was the girl that Fabian like and told me she was going to post on Facebook what I did. I woke up.

----------


## Sensei

Dang Percy! You are a beast! Good job. I figured while most people are gone, they never work on LDing.  :smiley:  seems like you were working hard in hiatus.

----------


## PercyLucid

I used to be very good and these a few years ago while I was a lot around here. I completed the ToTM religiously with the first few days of the month. So now I am back and ready to rumble. I have never done two TOTY in a row tho, despite my record is 10 nights in a row with lucids.... but yeah, when I woke up I was WOWED about getting this one done. A few years ago one ToTM had something about a Colosseum as well that I had a huge hard time with (never did it actually) 

Lets see if I hit the hat-trick tomorrow. Wish me luck  ::D: 

It is true, while I was gone I did not work much on LD, but LD has been always part of my life, and I do Astral Project... but I have been way distracted and lazy to write dreams down, but it is not worth being lazy, I love lucid dreaming, so I am back for good!

----------


## NyxCC

It feels like I've done a million attempts for AF. Still not quite there yet. Got two close calls on Great Barrier Reef and Egypt though:





> At this moment I remember to try to get them to join me in my AF TOTY quest. I turn towards what feels like the city center and think about AF. I can hear the sound of falling/running water and soon see that have caused a large city type of river to appear. Initially, there are 3 jets of water as if coming from a fountain, but actually coming from the river. I have the feeling that AF would be hard to form here, but still think the scene is good for the Great Barrier Reef Task. I come closer to the riverbank, the water is quite deep, extremely clear and is about to overflow from my side. In my mind, this is the Great barrier reef already. I gather a bit of courage and plunge.
> 
> The scene disappears and my body faces the bottom of what looks like the ocean. It's hard to see as it is very similar to when one is really trying to see underwater. My entire body is submerged in this clear, somewhat shallow water. There is enough light and I can feel the sun shining bright above and as hard as it is to see clearly, I can distinguish lots of grains of sand just below me. I struggle to get a better view of everything, but the impression of having water in the eyes and not adapting yet, remains. I think about the next step, corals, but they are nowhere in sight. At the same time, I think about the sea turtle that's supposed to be here (CL that's from you!) and can see the turtle swimming in the water with the sand right in front of me. In addition to that, I can hear a joyful marine type of tune playing softly in the background.  I am still struggling with this watery blurry vision though and it finally gets the best of me and the dream totally fades.







> I look around and examine the surroundings. I remember I wanted to do TOTY and briefly wonder if there might be something suitable here. The sky is deep blue, the sun is shining and there is sand in every direction. Finally, it dawns on me that the Egypt task could fit here (although I haven't reviewed it in a while). I think about the pyramids and get the pyramids plus sphinx complex but very far in the distance. It's more like a single clearly distinguishable pyramid and the sphinx in front of it. Anyways, I think it's too far so decide to get another sphinx somewhere nearby. I do my looking for object subcon summon - look from left to right with a bit less focus, scanning the surroundings and expecting to spot the desired object (quite similar to looking for something lost at home). 
> 
> My mind begins to make the scene more Egyptian now. A few palms appear in the distance, (I only notice them vaguely), Egyptian statues and a number of small sphinx-like statues. One catches my attention (it's one of those winged sphinxes) and I decide that will be it. Part of it is missing. I briefly remember about the nose. Then I see a light beige to albino lion, very beautiful but kind of scary. I am thinking it looks less friendlier than tigers. I try to ignore it and get on the sphinx statue which is about the size of a pony. In the meantime, I notice that I am still holding my fist tight and continue to do so. The lion comes closer and I try to start the sphinx statue to move (forgetting about the nose), but instead it only rocks back and forth like those spring rockers for a while, then the dream fades.



2 months to go!  :paranoid:

----------


## PercyLucid

Task #3 done  ::banana:: 

Riding a turtle, biting and breaking a shark in two and completing the ToTM underwater. - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

13.11.2013Riding a turtle, biting and breaking a shark in two and completing the ToTM underwater. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

Both tasks of the month and third task of the year done... only 3 ToTY to go (hence I started working on them on mid October!) However, I L-DEILDed into a brand new dream and did a 4th Task of the Year, which I will report in a different one.


I was with some friends outside doing some camping and we were chatting about ET beings and ESP. One of them, had firecrackers and lit one that looked like a tennis ball. it blew up a few times and then, it turned into a grayish tennis ball. I was told that it would take between 3-4 minutes to blow up. We started to play catch and playing the game "bomb" with it. I felt it was dangerous as we were kicking it and grabbing it with our hands, it could blow away one of our hands if we were unlucky, talk about a risky "bomb" game.  I had the guts to run down so stairs, grab it with my hand and fling it away. I successfully did and it went to one of my friends. As my friend hit it, it started to explote but did not hurt my friend.  It went under my car and I was worried it would blow up my car, but nothing happened.

I then went to an airport for some reason with my wife and we traeveled to Australia. As soon as I entered the plane, I was in australia already (there was no plane... the door to the plane it ported me to Australia.)  We were going to some sort of hotel and I realized there was some sort of event. I felt it was about Psychic Mediumship and wondered if I could join the class to sharpen my skills.  I saw a couple people chatting and it appeared it was a Christian gathering. I felt threathened as most Christians dislike Psychics. One of the gals who was very friendly tried to flirt with me, but I was not interested and left.

I went into some building that had a 12 feet deep pool, but it was like a cave. I found a lot of gold coins and started to fill up my pockets excited because I could make some good money selling them.

As I was picking up the coins, I wondered how I would take them out from the dream world into real life, and then, realized that it was impossible to do that. I decided to work on the Tasks of the Year. I was in Australia after all!

I started to swin within this cave alike pool and focused on appearing at the Great Barrier Reef. As I came out from the water, there I was. Funny enough, there was a weird sign that said Great Barr*& R4th or something like that... who cares... I was there. 

I saw a sea turtle and I sat on the top of it. The turtle (that was swimming) started to sink, but it was moving forward still. The shell was very slipery, but I was able to ride it for a while. Check.

I then started to swim with my wife and I saw a great white shark. I recalled I had to kill one, so I placed one arm right above his head and the other arm on the tail. I tried to break the shark in half like if it was a wooden stick. The shark was moving nonstop, but it was not slippery, it was dry and hard like a rock. I recalled I had to bite it also. So I munched on the back of the shark and chewed a small piece. The texture was like a gummy shark, but it had a taste of salt, fish and blood. It was a bit gross.... Upon doing it, I kept pushing both ends of the shark until I head a "crack" and the shark was like a triangle on my hands... the actual skin did not break nor there was blood or anything, but the skelleton broke in two.  A few seconds later, the shark vanished within my hands... weird... oh well, 3rd task of the year done.

I took a swim with my wife and while underwater, told my wife that the task was done and told her I could still do another one. As I was speaking, I remembed that it was only one ToTY per dream.  I wondered what I needed to do.

My wife told me, "How about the Task of the Month." Without excitement I replied, "Oh... yeah..." and with a silly and mockery voice I told her, "What are you grateful for?" She replied, "I am grateful for my success." I said, "Good.... Now that silly months thing... November, October, September, August, July, June, May, April, March, February, January." ToTMs done...

I emerged from the water and exited the bulding. I saw a giant turkey in front of a store. The turkey was made out of plush. I believed I had to carve a turkey too, so I spawned a huge knife and pulled out some plush from it (it is a turkey, not specified it had to me an edible one, but this was not a ToTM anyway, the ones done were, so who cares.) I also remembered there was a hard ToTM to get done, something about some Pharao but I could not recall well.

My dream started to fade, so I allowed it to happen but focus on doing my own L-DEILD technique (Lucid-Dream Exit Induced Lucid Dream, a 100% success rate for a DEILD starting from a Lucid Dream. 

I kept repeating to myself, "I won't move when I wake up and I will enter another lucid dream." The dream faded completely and I woke up with sleep paralysis... Then another lucid started to form. But this goes in the next dream... other ToTY done...

----------


## PercyLucid

4th one (chained with a L-DEILD, so it was a different dream)

13.11.2013Dive from the Angel Falls. (L-DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I went from sleep paralysis into a second lucid dream. 

I spawned in the same place I was before, but there were no sharks or anything... I was in the middle of nowhere.

I started to fly high and then, I decided to land at the Angel Falls. I did successfully and I was on the top of them. I could hear the noise of the water falls, even though they sounded like a shower... 

I just jumped, head first al the way down through the falls. I went into the water fast and dove to the bottom of it. There were some treasure chests almost like the ones from my previous dream.

The very bottom of the falls was like the bottom of a pool... weird, but is what I found.

While I was underwater, I started to recall what else to do. I was sure I was required to do more things as usually the ToTY have multiple tasks, but I could not recall any. I thought I would fail this one due lack of memory. (Glad it was all I needed to do)

Since I had no idea what else to do, I decided to do another L-DEILD and chain a third dream and do another ToTY... but I realized that I have done a lot and I did not want to risk forgetting the whole thing, so just woke myself up successfully (no False Awakenings.)
*King Kong and Great Sphinx to go!* (these ones gonna be hard...)

----------


## Sensei

Keep up the good dreams Percy. You are a beast!  :tongue2:  interesting dreams as well.

----------


## PennyRoyal

Dang Percy is on fire. Right on

----------


## PercyLucid

Been busy the last week, this one I have more time  :smiley:  Time to do resume working on the last two  :tongue2:  I had a non lucid dream with stuff involving Egypt tho  ::D:

----------


## PercyLucid

*Here you go and one more to go*

Last task kind of scares me, hehehe, lets see if I make it on time! Time to put my MILD technique to work... King Kong task is gonna be tricky and only got one month to go (Wish I started these on January and not mid October, LOL.)

30.11.2013Comet ISON tracking, Sphinx revival and flight. (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I had a false awakening and it was night. The room was very dark, darker as usual and my wife was not there. I went to the living room and saw my wife looking at the TV, even though, the TV was off. 

There was an iPad laying on the TV (note, we own Samsung, not iOS) and it had a real time tracking software on comet ISON and it was beeping every two seconds. My wife told me she was tracking the comet to see if it survived the sun or not.

I looked outside the window and I could see a sky full of stars. I realized that there was no electricity at all. Even though, my computer was working. I wondered if the grid went down, but a few seconds later, all the street lights started to lit and the stars went away. I dozed off.

I had another false awakening in some weird warehouse. I kind of realized that I was dreaming, as I did not know the place where I woke up. The dream was very low quality and I could not make it stable well, so I opened a small window and started to fly to make it stable, but lost the dream.

I had another false awakening in the same warehouse and now there were people. I somehow believed I was still dreaming, so ran outside. I met a guy and asking him where to go to exit there. He looked at me like if I was nuts and pointed the exist. As I exited, I was in a forest with a lot of trees. I tried to take of flying but I could not, even gravity felt normal. I told myself, "Well, I am dreaming, I think..." And looked at my hand. My fingers were made out of energy and wavy, so I indeed was dreaming and reminded myself flying is an easy task to do for me, so I took off.

As I was flying, I saw a desert and reminded myself in the tasks of the year. I recalled I had to do the Sphinx one, so I landed and was near the Great Sphinx.  There were other buildings around (western buildings) but the pyramids were there, and specially, the Sphinx .

I flew to the top of her and placed my hands in front of her nose, which was chipped and damaged. I started to channel healing energy like I use to do in real life and a new nose spawned. Easy and done, lucky me...

Suddenly, the Sphinx started to move and I flew on her above the pyramids. As I was flying, the pyramids shrunk and some weird metallic buildings spawned out of nowhere, after a short while, the Sphinx landed and then, she flew away. She kind of looking half stone half flesh, but, I flew on her so I was good to go.

I started to focus on making an L-DEILD and get the last task of the year done, but I started to feel my body in bed and rapidly, lost the dream and woke up.

----------


## PercyLucid

* Last ToTY done!!!!!!! I can't believe myself... I had my doubts in pulling off the last one*

03.12.2013The Legend of Zelda, Asking for a present and trampling over New York as King Kong. (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

A C C O M P L I S H E D!!!! Last ToTY and both ToTM December!!!

Sometimes I cannot believe my subconscious how it helps me! Dream Incubation works like a charm... pulled the Advanced II in a very easy way! And did some others too! Wohooo. Task of the Year done in less than a month an a half... just amazing.

I was in some weird house with people I did not know anything about. The house was very big, but even though from the inside looked like a house, it was an apartment. All the walls were gray, like made out of concrete without any painting. All the furniture looked kind of old and with a lot of dust. I was playing The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess... And those of you have played, you know that Link transformed into a wolf in several events of the game... sure this was not an arctic wolf... just a weird type of wolf. I realized I was dreaming, because I did not know the place where I was at and because I beat that game years ago. I looked at my hands and they looked pretty big, plus the fact that my thumb was like a feet away from my Index finger, and my Index, was wavy. I stood up flinging away the ps3 controller but realized that I had half of one of the task done. I first visualized the game scenario to be around me instead of in the tv (did this in the past already, and if I am not mistaken, this was in other ToTM December, lol) I found myself into the game, but the game scenario changed, it was all full of snow, I could not even see a fragment of green on the trees. Link (either normal and wolf form) was gone, but the Twilight princess was still there, looking at me (for those who you do now know, she both rode link as a wolf and had something to transform him into a wolf if I recall well) I asked her to please transform me into an Artic Wolf, not the regular one. I heard her odd metallic laugh and she hit me with a stone until all I could see was the snow. My dream started to fade fast and I started to run, looking up in the sky, but I felt weird. I realized she successfully turned me into an artic wolf. 

I saw a bush full of snow and I decided to hide inside of it, until I was completely camouflaged. I saw a weird looking orc (hey, it is still a pray...) with a wooden sword... I jumped on him and started biting him until it banished. It actually banished instead of just dying and/or living a body.  Advanced II done.

I now wanted to go back home and keep working on the tasks, so I closed my eyes a few times (not during 10 seconds and neither wanted to try, that is an almost sure waking up... not for me) until I was back home, as a human, but I was confused and my dream faded.

I had a false awakening in bed, it looked like my bedroom, but I knew I was not in my house. Which helped me to turn lucid again. My wife was still in bed and I went to the living room. I started to look into some drawers for a cigar. I do not smoke cigars, but I felt I needed to do something with one, until I heard my wife moving out from bed and going to the bathroom. I recalled the basic task of asking for a gift. I ran to my wife and told her, "Can you give me a Christmas gift please?" She smiled at me and said, "Sure." She went to the living room and spawned a bag out of nowhere. She pulled three small alarm clocks. She said that those three were my gift. She smiled at me and said, "Look, it is 1:32 am" I knew in waking life it was much later, but whatever. I also sang a Christmas Carol. as I thought it was another of the basic tasks as well... 

With both ToTM done, I focused on the last task of the Year. I was going to leave my house, and as I was leaving, my dream started to fade really quick to the point of almost awakening. I pulled off my best stabilization technique. Grabbing something from the Dream World and focusing on it. I grabbed onto the staircase handrail. It was metallic and very cold, lucky me! I started to see the dream again, until the dream quality went great again. As I exited the building, there was a doorman who said, "Sir, grab your free coffee!" I turned back and replied, "No need, I am sleeping." The doorman looked at me like if I was nuts. I took of for a small flight to make the dream quality increase.

I started to walk down the street and I was focusing on teleporting to New York. As I kept walking, I saw snow and turned right on a street and saw a ton of huge buildings. I was next to a random DC who apparently, was my friend. She said to me, "Look, the Empire State Building, and it is not destroyed!" It made sense to me in the moment and I grabbed it and started to climb it. I grew up in size like 10 times. My arms were as wide as the building itself, but I was still in human form. As I climbed the building, I started to roar and make monkey noises. After a while climbing, my arms started to become thick and hairy. Suddenly, my arms were covered in dark brown hair and so my entire body and kept transforming until I was an ape... and since I was giant, well, I was King Kong. I kept climbing until I reached the top. The very top of the Empire State Building was not bigger than my hand, and I started to roar even harder. There was a small speaker on the empire state building, and a very annoying intense alarm started to sound, it was like one of those apartment fire alarms. I heard the sound of jets around me and police cars on the street. I started to move one of my ape arms while the other one was holding onto the building. I knocked down a couple of jets and then, jumped from the building to the ground, smashing some cop cars. I was almost as big as the building and started to run, breaking other buildings around. 

I started to run away from downtown until I was back to normal size again and (I believe) human again. I kept running and thinking what else I needed to do, but the dream started to fade even faster. I tried to save it, but I was feeling my body in bed and even hearing waking world noises until I woke up.

----------


## Sensei

Beast Percy. 

I am going to be attempting the next year's TOTY if it looks fun enough.  :smiley:  I hope that there are as many people attempting it at the beginning of next year as there were people in this year as a whole.

----------


## Smashem

Why is this form dead? The same three people fill up two pages. I am going to go on the assumption this is an open form and state I (sort of) did Rome non lucid. Here's the story
WARNING I PUT THE WHOLE DREAM DOWN

I was dreaming I was on youtube on my phone watching a lets play of kid Icarus for some stupid reason.  (Really embaressing but I want to say i won. )Ironically I was watching it to induce such a dream. All of the characters looked the same but had nicknames Anyway at the end of the first level there's a colluseum thing, but the fight was time skipped until about the end. I remember the last move was some spin-and-make-your-weapon shoot in a circle. Anyways for some reason someone has to go somewhere to do something and a conversation with an old lady on a flying bus ensues.



Long story short, is this thread alive and third person fight, do you consider it the toty. Jeez I used "anyways" a lot

----------


## Sensei

Non lucids don't count. Sorry smashem. Sounds likr a fun dream though.

----------


## LDQ

Well I just found these and it's the end of the year, butWOW!  These sound like a ton of fun and challenging too.  Definitely going to attempt to do these even though it'll only be next year.  Thank you OpheliaBlue for coming up with these awesome goals and I hope to see some fun stuff to do for 2014 as well.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

2014 TOTY coming right up!

----------

